# milkcrates?



## Cush (May 22, 2007)

ok first off i would _never_ think of commiting such a heinus act of stealing milkcrates but i have a _friend_ who needs a whole lot of them. what would be the best time to stop by supermarkets to find them lying around the back? or would it depend on the supermarket and when thier pickup is?


----------



## xmattx (May 22, 2007)

in new jersey by me, they're always there. everyone who sells milk gets them delivered so often thats theres always a ton.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 22, 2007)

Alot of 7/11's leave quite a bit out back. Usually situated conveineantly close to the dumpster.


----------



## Cush (May 22, 2007)

*xmattx wrote:*


> in new jersey by me, they're always there. everyone who sells milk gets them delivered so often thats theres always a ton.



where in NJ are you?


----------



## Mady (May 22, 2007)

Also check out donut shops, I have erm i mean i know some friends, who nabbed a boatload from behind one.


----------

